
The Volcano That Shrouded the Earth and Gave Birth to a Monster - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/53/monsters/the-volcano-that-shrouded-the-earth-and-gave-birth-to-a-monster-rp
======
fnwx17
Excellent read, thanks for highlighting it. It provided quite an interesting
backdrop for a good part of Western European art of the early 19th century.

------
DoctorBit
Interesting subject matter and story, but terrible writing. I'm having
difficulty believing that it was really written by an associate professor of
English at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gillen_Wood](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gillen_Wood)

